# Absolutely Gutted!



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

Had an RDO yesterday, so I took a couple of the kids down to the mouth of the Pine river for a bit of a paddle and a look about, Me in my new prowler and the kids in their Viking Ozzies, had a great couple of hours, no fish but you cant have everything! When we were packing up the wind had got up, we were all in a bit of hurry to get away for some lunch etc, so I loaded all the yaks onto the trailer, kids in the car and off we went, had a nice lunch on the beach at Sandgate and then off home. Sounds like a great day you say! Well it was, until on arriving home , 2 hours later, Dopey here realises that I have left the 3 outfits ( rods and reels) leaning up against the fence where we loaded the car! one was a Synergy Ugly Stick( a present from the good lady) , another nondescript Silstar and one a 2 week old Heartland spinstick! Oh the Pain! to add insult to injury 2 of them had brand new SX40's on them! I am gonna go and have a lay down and another cry now.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Can feel your pain Jack, but many words won't bring them back mate


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Oh Jack!! I feel for ya. Wish I hadn't read that because I'm just about to head off to bed.

Give yourself a few days and look on the bright side - feel good about some new gear.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a routine packing and unpacking the car. Great when I'm by myself, but disrupted when you have helpers. I can see how easy it is to forget something, and for it to be your rods & reels must be gut wrenching


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your disaster, but some days crud really does happen.
I guess if you lose a rod or reel in piscatorial combat, or even let go of your gear to save yourself from going overboard you would feel .....well fair enough... Its when we do, or fail to do something really simple, we tend to get most miffed off. For most people, I guess this sort of thing happens at the worst time, and the "if only, if only" comes to make you feel worse.

Glad you had a nice paddle, and wish you many more, and a few fish to go with it. A once in a lifetime misadventure, not to be repeated almost guaranteed.

Keep smiling Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Jack
That is dreadful, mate. I have done the same thing, so now whenever I stop fishing, I place my rods and reels inside the kayak. Most of my gear stays in the kayak or inside one of those huge plastic bins which is placed inside the boot of my car. All the wet stuff goes in there. Then all I have to do is put the kayak on the roof and strap her on. I don't put any rods inside the car or on top of the car. All fishing gear stays on the yak, well strapped down. 
Just think that some person may come along and use your gear to teach their kids how to fish. You gotta think positive..... :roll: 
While cleaning out the garage, I had a number of fishing rods and a Plano tackle box I had not used for years. Bundled them up, put them outside my block of units with a note: "Enjoy them, and teach a kid how to fish. The rewards will surprise you". They disappeared within 10 minutes.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice thing to do Simon you are a decent bloke thats for sure.

Jack my bro lost a $500.00 rod and reel on his first paddle  dont ask it's a long story :roll: , but he got over it pretty quick,  now he can get an even better one he say's.

Just hope it was a kid in need of a rod and reel for him and his sister.

:twisted: unfortunately I am unable to forgive you on the SX40 though

 fishing Russ


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

damn damn damn........ or words to that effect.... bad luck about the gear . replacing them will be the reminder of a moments inattention but now you can get what you want :wink:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

He Jack,

Welcome to the forum mate. I also feel your pain. Go out the back right now and give yourself a couple of sharp uppercuts  Might help with the memory next time. (works for me)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I wouldnt be giving up so easy. Could you put a lost and found notice up at the river ? There are still some honest people out there, or maybe a phone call to the cops, you never know. Or am I just prolonging the agony? losing stuff really sucks.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, I'd be putting up a notice down there and calling the local police and if there's a bait shop nearby, call them too. Fisher people are generally honest people (except when it comes to telling stories about the one that got away hehe). If I saw some gear, I'd pick it up and let the police know and if I saw a notice there, I'd return the gear.


----------



## Jack (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks for the kind words blokes
it certainly was a seniors moment there huh? 
I like the way you think simon! I like the thought of someone teaching a kid to fish with them, every cloud has a silver lining sort of thing. Has made me feel a lot better, plus the fact that Anaconda has a sale on and Amart has a sale on! Some new gear might be just what the doctor ordered!
and yes Hairy Mick, more than one uppercut was administered!
see you on the water


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm with Breambo and HiRAEdd, check out the local copshop, bait shop and papers. Even advertise in the lost and found, you would be suprised at how many honest people there are out there, and if the gear turns up you could give them a reward and everyone feels great!


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm with Breambo and HiRAEdd, check out the local copshop, bait shop and papers. Even advertise in the lost and found, you would be suprised at how many honest people there are out there, and if the gear turns up you could give them a reward and everyone feels great!


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear Jack, any loss is a pain but that sounds like a huge pain, I wish you luck in the chance of recovery.


----------

